# Test



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I must to say you appear to have failed this test.

Where is the photo located, by that I mean hosted?

Later,
William


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi William, the picture is hosted on a public folder in iCloud. I'll have to think again, I guess. :angry:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If you can paste the actual URL of the image into the "Insert other media/ Insert image from URL" box in the lower right corner of the editor it should work, unless iCloud is irrationally dynamic.

Later,
William


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hmmm. Let's try again...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

flker and photobucket are not only part of "the cloud", they are in bed with google. "love the cloud" i am going back to win. 7. for storage "on the computer" not the cloud; since i value my pics.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

vinn said:


> flker and photobucket are not only part of "the cloud", they are in bed with google. "love the cloud" i am going back to win. 7. for storage "on the computer" not the cloud; since i value my pics.


 What do you mean by they are in bed with Google?

Storage on your PC could also fail it your HD packs in...

Cheers Martin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i can e mail photos around the world. why do i have to store pix with flikr or photobucket to send them to the forum? i dont use a phone to send pix either. so you tell me how to send you a photo.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

vinn said:


> i can e mail photos around the world. why do i have to store pix with flikr or photobucket to send them to the forum? i dont use a phone to send pix either. so you tell me how to send you a photo.


 You can't upload / transfer directly from your computer, this is to prevent the forum server having to store the physical file and take up file space on the forum server, by linking from a host site the picture is seen ( linked ) from that photo hosting site, if everyone physicaly uploaded their photos the database size would be huge.... This system is pretty typical of all forums.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

vinn said:


> i can e mail photos around the world. why do i have to store pix with flikr or photobucket to send them to the forum? i dont use a phone to send pix either. so you tell me how to send you a photo.


 Even if we allowed uploads then your photo's would still be stored on the internet, as Jason says if everyone did this we would have to charge so uploading to a third party should not be a problem. There is a way to use our photo gallery if you wish to inquire about this.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

roy; O.K. id like to know about your "photo gallery". thanks guys for the prod. ill try to figure it out. like the sargent said " you can change a clutch in a 60 ton tank,but cant open a can of beans"


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i found it ! win. photo gallery --- to --skydrive. ill give it a try


----------

